# buzzing caused by power supply in mics?



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

i have a cctv setup and the mics are powered by the same 12v sorce as the cameras. the mics all buzz in the audio. i have tried other power supply's and get different sounds from different power supplies from whines to buzzes of all different pitches and such. if i hook the mics to a 12v car battery there's no buzz at all i know its in the power supply's. they are all power bricks and wall warts. is there any kind of component i could put in line with the power wire to eliminate the noise?


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

update on this. i tried a ground loop isolator and it did nothing to stop the buzz


----------



## sirtokesalot (May 15, 2008)

never been able to fix it. oh well guess i have to live with it buzzing.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

sounds like possibly AC ripple, not a ground issue if it stops buzzing when using a battery for power.
Ground loop will seldom do anything. 

Read up on this page, may give you an idea of what to look for. 
Power Supplies, Filter Circuits


Edit: those are basic circuits, can get as elaborate and as 'clean' as you with to go, many are available for purchase.


----------

